# Daniel Robbins verlässt Gentoo

## Earthwings

Daniel Robbins, "Erfinder" von Gentoo Linux, gab gestern den sofortigen Rücktritt von seinen Aufgaben als Chefentwickler und Release-Koordinator bekannt. Gründe dafür teilte er zunächst nicht mit, frühere Beiträge von ihm auf der gentoo-nfp Mailingsliste deuteten diesen Schritt aber bereits an. Robbins wird zumindest noch solange bleiben, bis die Überführung in eine Not-for-profit Organisation abgeschlossen ist.

Entwickler wie Benutzer reagierten mit großem Bedauern und dankten Daniel Robbins für seine Arbeit. Die Tür zur Rückkehr werde ihm immer offenstehen.

----------

## ian!

Das ist eine Entwicklung die abzusehen war. - Die Welt wird davon nicht untergehen.

Nach der Gründung der NFP wird (so sehe ich das im Moment) alles noch viel besser werden, als es jemals war.

Stay tuned..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

Abzusehen ja, aber hätte Zachary T. Welch das bloß geahnt! Der Fork (The Zynot Foundation | Gentoo fork???!) wäre vielleicht gar nicht notwendig gewesen. Vielleicht kommt Embedded Gentoo jetzt wieder auf die Beine. *hoff*

Auf jeden Fall ist die Überführung von Gentoo Technologies Inc. hin zu einer NFP ein sehr zu begrüßender Schritt.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Genone

Bei der Aktivität, die bei Zynot zu verzeichnen ist ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## primat

Hallo, 

ich möchte nocheinmal auf folgendes hinweisen. Offensichtlich hat Daniel Robbins in seiner Zeit als Gentoo Chef einen nicht unerheblichen Schuldenberg ($20 000) angehäuft:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.nfp/65

in diesem Thread wurde eine grosse Spendenaktion ins Leben gerufen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166143&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Wem Gentoo etwas Wert ist hat jetzt also die grosse Chance einem der Hauptverantwortlichen für diese Distribution "finanziell" zu Danken, indem er im 

http://store.gentoo.org/

einkauft!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## Inte

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Robbins wird zumindest noch solange bleiben, bis die Überführung in eine Not-for-profit Organisation abgeschlossen ist.

 

 *klieber (07 June 2004 @ gentoo.org) wrote:*   

> Gentoo Not-For-Profit Paperwork complete
> 
> The paperwork for the Gentoo Not-For-Profit entity was approved by the State of New Mexico today. This means that as of today, the Gentoo Foundation is an official Not-For-Profit Corporation in the United States. The process of becoming a Federally-recognized not-for-profit entity, which will take about six months for approval, can now begin. Sven Vermeulen has been tasked with drafting a charter for the newly approved Gentoo Foundation. Assets of Gentoo Technologies, Inc. such as the gentoo.org domain, can now be transferred to the Gentoo Foundation. We're glad to see all the hard work that has been put into this process giving some positive results and would like to thank Daniel Robbins and all of the trustees for their hard work.

 

 *http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/6898.html wrote:*   

> Gentoo Technologies, Inc. ist nun Gentoo Foundation
> 
> Wie bereits früher angekündigungt ist Gentoo nun eine Not-For-Profit-Organisation geworden.
> 
> Bisher arbeiteten die Entwickler der Gentoo-Distribution unter dem eingetragenen Unternehmen Gentoo Technologies, Inc. Dieses soll nach dem Rücktritt des Gentoo-Chefentwicklers Daniel Robbins in eine US-bundesweit anerkannte Not-For-Profit-Organisation umgewandelt werden. Bis dieser Status erreicht ist, vergehen allerdings noch sechs Monate, bis die Zustimmung gegeben werden kann. Im US-Staat New Mexico ist der erste Schritt bereits vollbracht, indem die bürokratische Arbeit der Organisation vom Bundesstaat angenommen wurde.
> ...

 

Das nenn ich mal gute Nachrichten.  :Smile: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Marlo

jo,

das ist eine gute Nachricht, obwohl die $ 20' bleiben?

Bei guten Nachrichten bleibt die Frage: Wie wäre es mit Sticky ?

Ma

----------

## ian!

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> das ist eine gute Nachricht, obwohl die $ 20' bleiben?
> 
> Bei guten Nachrichten bleibt die Frage: Wie wäre es mit Sticky ?

 

So hart sich das anhören mag. Das hilft Gentoo als Projekt überhaupt nicht weiter. Der Store (store.gentoo.org) wurde komplett von Gentoo getrennt. Ehemalige Helfern wurde der Zugang zu der Shopsoftware genommen etc. Also das mal als Gegendarstellung hierzu. Möge sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen. Ich für meinen Teil habe genug davon mitbekommen und das endlich abschliessen zu wollen und Gentoo weiter voranzubringen.

In die Zukunft blickend,

--ian!

----------

## Marlo

hmm,

es gibt also eine Story in der Story. War mir bisher nicht bekannt. Und eine Gegendarstellung; warum? 

Lassen wir es dabei.

----------

